# 27inch Lexani's



## Lord_Infamous (Dec 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Lexani has done it again. 27 inch rims on a 22 inch tire. 5 extra inches of all around chrome.Made for Blvd strip. Has anyone else seen these rims at a show. I gotta get me some whenever i (might) get a Suv :dunno: But for now I'm a Heavy Chevy Ridah :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :machinegun: Low Low for Life :angel:


----------



## lak on 22's (Nov 6, 2003)

like that twista qoute :thumbsup: 


Now pussy player haters say that i'm too raw with it
but y'all thinkin cause i be talkin shit
them hoes say that a ***** cold as hell
Fuck what the punks are talkin bout
I wanna get up with that big ballin bitch
plus ****** feelin what i'm on as well
Blunts got my mind in a zone
I'm the one that's rocking fresh pelle pel's
True to the shine on his bone
Somebody beatin up the block on fresh rider rims
If its me hell, you can tell by the design on the chrome
Crying on the phone
Hoe thinkin i'm in love with her
cause she to took me shoppin and had me trying on cologne
So i left her on the line with the tone


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord_Infamous_@Dec 17 2003, 11:51 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: Lexani has done it again. 27 inch rims on a 22 inch tire. 5 extra inches of all around chrome.Made for Blvd strip. Has anyone else seen these rims at a show. I gotta get me some whenever i (might) get a Suv :dunno: But for now I'm a Heavy Chevy Ridah :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :machinegun: Low Low for Life :angel:*


 i thought they were 27 inch rims with 27inch tires..... i never read anything about them being for 22inch tires..... im confuzed :uh:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

STRETCHED


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Bazo makes a 28" wheel.....the B28

http://www.superbuytires.com/wheels_by_bra...05eeb0a2ee93154


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Dec 17 2003, 02:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FlipFlopBox @ Dec 17 2003, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lord_Infamous_@Dec 17 2003, 11:51 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Lexani has done it again. 27 inch rims on a 22 inch tire. 5 extra  inches of all around chrome.Made for Blvd strip. Has anyone else seen these rims at a show. I gotta get me some whenever i (might) get a Suv :dunno: But for now I'm a Heavy Chevy Ridah :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :machinegun: Low Low for Life :angel:*


i thought they were 27 inch rims with 27inch tires..... i never read anything about them being for 22inch tires..... im confuzed :uh:[/b][/quote]
its a 22 inch wheel that uses a special tire that allows you to put the front cover on that makes the wheel appear to be 27 inches
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord_Infamous (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Dec 17 2003, 04:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Not that's what i'm talkin about :biggrin: But it ain't got nothing on a clean low low :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Does anyone have real pics of the wheels, Ive only seen the promotional pics, like in ads.


----------



## Lord_Infamous (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64+Dec 17 2003, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (schmidt64 @ Dec 17 2003, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a 22 inch wheel that uses a special tire that allows you to put the front cover on that makes the wheel appear to be 27 inches
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
actually the wheel is 27 inches and uses a special nitto 22 inch tire that allows 5 more inches of the rim lip to extend outward. think of a reversed deep dish rim.




:thumbsup: thanx lak on 22's


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

If Your going to get some I suggest you get them fast they are only going to only sell a certain amount and then the will stop. Read it in the lowrider utility veichel specaily edition that was with I think the Dec. issue. (sorry about the spelling)


----------



## Lord_Infamous (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Dec 17 2003, 06:05 PM
> *If Your going to get some I suggest you get them fast they are only going to only sell a certain amount and then the will stop. Read it in the lowrider utility veichel specaily edition that was with I think the Dec. issue. (sorry about the spelling)*


 I got that LUV edition


----------

